# Hello Fellas - new member here...



## gogz_86 (May 25, 2012)

How's it going fellows...just joined up today and pretty excited to come across such a dedicated bunch of GTO fans. I have recently acquired a GTO, well I've put in a down payment on a shell. There's loads to be done and I have to start from scratch. I don't know how long it will take me but I'm hoping this forum and you members will be my guide to making my dream come true.

So this is it...tell me what I'm in for...


----------



## gogz_86 (May 25, 2012)

And oh...this is my inspiration...it's what I want to turn it into...also the car is in such a mess, I can't tell what year it is but I reckon it's the 69 gto


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

gogz_86 said:


> How's it going fellows...just joined up today and pretty excited to come across such a dedicated bunch of GTO fans. I have recently acquired a GTO, well I've put in a down payment on a shell. There's loads to be done and I have to start from scratch. I don't know how long it will take me but I'm hoping this forum and you members will be my guide to making my dream come true.
> 
> So this is it...tell me what I'm in for...


Welcome to the club.... What are you in for?

Years of painstaking dedication, perseverance and patience. Not to mention deep, VERY Deep pockets. Let me emphasize, VERY DEEP POCKETS.


----------



## GTO viking (Jul 13, 2011)

Looks like to be a -68 by vent window on doors an valance panel i front, and you have optional cornering light on lower front fender


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Welcome! And thanks for saving another Pontiac Warrior! It will be a long and difficult journey, but well worth it when you are done. Lots of knowledgable people here that are more than willing to help with advice, parts and even labor if they are able to. :cheers


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Welcome to the club.... What are you in for?
> 
> Years of painstaking dedication, perseverance and patience. Not to mention deep, VERY Deep pockets. Let me emphasize, VERY DEEP POCKETS.


:rofl:...if love of Pontiacs is a crime i guess we are all Guilty as charged.

Just to give you an idea

materials 15,000+ 
hrs of labor 2500+ 
hrs of wife bitching because you are out in the shop and not mowing the lawn 2450+ 
Driving your newly restored GTO Priceless

and i plan on doing it again this winter with a firebird...


----------



## prl5004 (May 27, 2012)

New member here as well. Looks like you have one heck of a project ahead of you! Best of luck!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Instg8ter said:


> :rofl:...if love of Pontiacs is a crime i guess we are all Guilty as charged.
> 
> Just to give you an idea
> 
> ...


:rofl::rofl:

I am one of more fortunate ones, my wife is into it. Well, not into the boat loads of $$ but the results. She can't wait to go to Norwalk for the Tr-Power Nats and other national events. She wanted to go with me to Loveland Colorado for the GTOAA International Convention too but has to fill in for her boss then.... Course it helps her having her own Pontiac collector..... She still isn't budging on her NO to me getting a '67 CV GTO with a Muncie...... but I will wear her down.............:willy:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

................................eventually


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

She has already made the comment "no more cars until Ashlieghs wedding is paid for" (i have witnesses). So as soon as i stash another 7K in that account i can pull the trigger on a bird , thinking it will be around fall when everything comes together. Already have the motor year correct for a 70' so if i can find a clean 70-73 roller i am on it. An Esprit would be nice to do a formula clone as it will be a budget build like the Tempest and will be driven so numbers and badges don't matter to me. She did also say that she would like the next one i do to be a Vert, 4speed, so i would have to get a 67-69' to make her happy...and she loves driving them and going to the shows too Judge, comment was tongue in cheek and i hired a lawn guy this year so she can bitch at him if it's not done.... we hope to see you guys and other members at Norwalk....:cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Instg8ter said:


> She has already made the comment "no more cars until Ashlieghs wedding is paid for" (i have witnesses). So as soon as i stash another 7K in that account i can pull the trigger on a bird , thinking it will be around fall when everything comes together. Already have the motor year correct for a 70' so if i can find a clean 70-73 roller i am on it. An Esprit would be nice to do a formula clone as it will be a budget build like the Tempest and will be driven so numbers and badges don't matter to me. She did also say that she would like the next one i do to be a Vert, 4speed, so i would have to get a 67-69' to make her happy...and she loves driving them and going to the shows too Judge, comment was tongue in cheek and i hired a lawn guy this year so she can bitch at him if it's not done.... *we hope to see you guys and other members at Norwalk*....:cheers


I'll have my '05....8 hour drive, not for the '70.... I'd be stopping on the TP much too often. Look for the SVGTO tent!! I'll buy you an Ames lunch and a breakfast at the breakfast tent! LOL.


----------

